# Bubbles/Foam/Froth in Waterfall Pool



## froggysan (Sep 14, 2008)

Ran into my first sign of trouble with my new build over here --> http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/parts-construction/38951-umpla-lumpa-frogarium-journal-50-pics.html

I seem to be building up a lot of bubbles... to the point of foam/froth in my waterfall pool.


Any ideas/suggestions?


----------



## JoshK (Jan 5, 2009)

I get them in all my new water features, I promise it is safe and will go away. 
I should add I only use RO water


----------



## froggysan (Sep 14, 2008)

I actually used two bottles of water... The stuff I normally drink. It's just pure water... none of that mineralized stuff.


----------



## froggysan (Sep 14, 2008)

So... Should I just leave it running for a few days?

How long does it normally take for the foam to go away?


----------



## JoshK (Jan 5, 2009)

Yeah, just leave it running. It has lasted anywhere from 5-10 days or so, sometimes when it gets really foamy I spray it down with water. Once it stopped I've never seen it in the tanks again.


----------



## fraser2009 (Jan 4, 2009)

just do a water change every few days and it should remove the cause after a few changes.


----------



## maverick3x6 (Jul 31, 2008)

fraser2009 said:


> just do a water change every few days and it should remove the cause after a few changes.


To be honest, I don't believe a water change is even necessary. I also experience this in new water features... and as already stated, it will go away on it's own. I posted about this last summer, and I believe someone said it was just an influx of organic matter / bacteria? Once the tank situates it will stablize itself.

cheers.


----------



## fraser2009 (Jan 4, 2009)

if i remember right it is excess proteins and such which increases the surface tension in the water which causes the bubbles to form so water changes help speed up the process. i used to get it on my fish tanks


----------



## RecycledAgain (Oct 26, 2008)

I treat the bubbles with a hand full of duck weed. The duck weed is prolific at using up execs nutrients, and it doesn't look bad in the tank.

Dan


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

It is usually due to excess protiens in the water but other organics can cause it as well. One of the items to consider is that if it is left in until it clears on its own, is that there maybe higher levels of nitrates, and nitrites in the water.. 

Ed


----------



## froggysan (Sep 14, 2008)

Are you folks sure we're talking about the same kinda bubbles?

Here's a pic of what my waterfall pool looks like right now:


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

Yes... just do several water changes. You can speed it up by using a ladle or large spoon and removing the foam and then doing the water change. 

Ed


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

ummm dude you're not supposed to do dishes in the water feature!! haha
but seriously, other folks have posted similar pics and if you take eds advice they go away.


----------



## froggysan (Sep 14, 2008)

Just spent 10 minutes and spooned out as much foam as possible, added a little more water.

I'll keep spooning -- err... That sounds dirty.  -- and adding more water until the foam goes away. I'm not in a rush... My two froggies are still quite comfortable in the holding tank for another week or two if need be.


I still need to pick up a hygrometer to make sure the humidity is not too high for them anyways... If it is, I'm going to have to get creative and ventilate some how.


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

maybe the umpa lumpas were having a foam party rave


----------



## froggysan (Sep 14, 2008)

I wondered why I didn't get my little frog-shaped Ewok outfits on time!

Damn Umpa Lumpas! No coca beans for you!


----------



## Leidig (Apr 10, 2009)

Instead of starting a new thread I'm going to resurect this one. I'm having the same problem with the viv I built. I have a pair of citronellas in there. I just want to make sure that the foam will not have any ill affects on them. Does anyone know if the foam is dangerous for them?


----------



## acedwards (Nov 28, 2009)

It’s ammonia. The best thing to do to get rid of it is water changes. You may also want to add something to neutralize it too. I use Pirme by Seachem, because it’s a dechlorinator, and is suppose to neutralize nitrates, nitrites, and ammonia. It’s okay to double up the dosage when the levels are that high. I always add it after I do a water change. Just remember not to change all the water. If you do a 100% water change it gets rid of all the nitrogen fixing bacteria (beneficial bacteria) that break down ammonia into nitrates which can then be picked up by any form of active carbon (filter). It usually takes about a month for these bacteria to build up. 25% to 50% water changes are recommended.


----------

